# My turn



## beatlesbaby66

Hello
Some of you know me too, but heres my story so far.
I am from Glasgow, im 28, BF 30 and we were trying for exactly 6 weeks when got our BFP. Unfortunately miscarried in early august so have since jumped back on the TTC wagon.
Nice to meet all of you and looking forward to getting to know you all a lot better on our journeys together.
bxox


----------



## HB

Yay!!!
Welcome!
Hope you enjoy the forum!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Hi hun https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif

x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry for your loss (((HUGS)))

Wishing you all the best with TTC!! xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

Thanks everyone, feeling more relaxed in my new surroundings and support from familiar names. your all great, baby dust, glue, hugs and laughter all round


----------



## KX

Hiya and welcome! xxx :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey BeatlesBaby, Welcome!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k247/beatlesbaby66/IMGP0107.jpg
well...dont ask how long this has taken but heres me...sorry its a bit blurry...


----------



## Tam

There's a little hint of posh spice there...............I mean it in a posistive way!!!!!!! :D


----------



## HB

Ooo purdy picture!!!
Well done you!

For some crazy reason i expected you to look different!! hehe!
I think that always happens!!!

*hugs*

xox


----------



## beatlesbaby66

haha, give or take a few pounds, shes a stick....funky stick though


----------



## Tam

No seriously, there really is a strong hint of her.............very pretty (and no I aint a lesbian, although I am considering it after today :lol: )


----------



## beatlesbaby66

:oops: :oops: :oops: (((hides behind pillow))) :oops: :oops: :oops:


----------



## HB

awwww bless ya!!!
*hugs*

your purdier than VB!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Ooooo I love seeing faces to put to names :D


----------

